# HGTV Cashmere?



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Has anyone seen a HGTV by Sherwin Williams labeled Cashmere yet? Was I hallucinating again? Coming to a Lowe's near you maybe?

I could have sworn I saw it on the web last night but I was at home and I'll be danged if I can remember where I saw it now.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's cashmere or not. However, it has been labeled HGTV for about a year at Lowe's in Cincinnati area.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Here in Illinois I only see SW Ovation at Lowes.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Here it's only Ovation and Showcase. I would be surprised to see them put Cashmere in Lowe's but who knows what they are thinking nowadays.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

They don't have it labeled that way in the SW stores anywhere do they?


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

In Central Fl it's not labeled as HGTV

They push it a lot, every store has a video playing, they give me a decent price and homeowner love it

it sell itself when bidding on repaint but we quit using, i am 100% finished with it

Why ... SW just doesn't stock it. Good luck if you need more that a few gallons
last job i did i has to go to 3 different SW stores to find enough

what a  joke, and of course there answer is ... tell us a week or 2 before you need it and we'll order it


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Repaint Florida said:


> In Central Fl it's not labeled as HGTV
> 
> They push it a lot, every store has a video playing, they give me a decent price and homeowner love it
> 
> ...


In their defense you have to remember there is a ton of items to carry. For example SW INT 


PM400
PM200
HGTV
Super Paint
Cashmere
Duratuon
Emerald 

Now ad up all the sheens atleast 3 perProduct and there are the sizes qt gl and fives


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Repaint Florida said:


> In Central Fl it's not labeled as HGTV
> 
> They push it a lot, every store has a video playing, they give me a decent price and homeowner love it
> 
> ...


Cashmere is a big seller for them. They really should have plenty in stock. I'd talk to my rep if I were you.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm thinking it may have been a label they use in markets outside of the US. Canada? Australia maybe? I don't know if HGTV is on telly outside of the US though.

I quit watching HGTV the day I heard one of their "experts" tell a guy just to use any exterior house paint on his brand new deck.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

ElTacoPaco said:


> In their defense you have to remember there is a ton of items to carry. For example SW INT
> 
> 
> PM400
> ...


no my problem about "ton of items to carry"
either stock it or make it a special order but STOP pushing it if you don't stock it

pacman ... sure they will stock it if i give advance notice the thing is i buy from a lot of different stores, if i'am in east Orlando working today i'll pick up paint for a job the next day. I don't want to drive back to first store to order just because the don't stock it in e Orlando

I know many of yall buy from the same store and that's great, but a HO can walk into any paint store in Orlando and ask about me and they will know me

Makes it easy for me when i tell the HO every store in town knows RPF


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

PACman said:


> I'm thinking it may have been a label they use in markets outside of the US. Canada? Australia maybe? I don't know if HGTV is on telly outside of the US though.
> 
> I quit watching HGTV the day I heard one of their "experts" tell a guy just to use any exterior house paint on his brand new deck.


I can't stand some of the HGTV show, especially that blond flipper in Detroit. She does very old (lead) homes, and they just spray right over the peeling paint for exterior. Now what happens when the new HO buys that home and then has to pay big bucks to have it done right? EPA should be all over them.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

A new SW product is coming to Lowes. We are removing products now to make room.
Valspar is the hardest hit. All that they told us is that it will be our most expensive paint line.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Repaint Florida said:


> no my problem about "ton of items to carry"
> either stock it or make it a special order but STOP pushing it if you don't stock it
> 
> pacman ... sure they will stock it if i give advance notice the thing is i buy from a lot of different stores, if i'am in east Orlando working today i'll pick up paint for a job the next day. I don't want to drive back to first store to order just because the don't stock it in e Orlando
> ...


I understand where you are coming from, but as a store owner that actually has to pay for the paint he stocks I can tell you that there is absolutely no excuse for every SW store you deal with not to have an adequate stock of this product. All they have to do is order it. They don't have to cut a check for it. They may have excuses for not having it but they don't have a legitimate reason for not having it. Even if they are being pressured by management to control or lower their stores inventory that is never an excuse to not have enough product for a regular customer, no matter how many stores he is buying from. 

And I assure you that if you were to present this to the district manager, he would agree 100% with me. Do YOUR business a favor and tell your rep AND if possible contact the district manager. YOU are losing money, and YOU need to tell them to get this corrected. The fact that this is an issue at all tells me that they do not value your companies business as much as you think they do. I'm not picking on you, but don't settle for this. It really irks me when I do everything in my power for my customers and a company with virtually unlimited resources such as SW can't get adequate stock in their stores. There in no legitimate reason why you should have to waste your profits chasing down paint.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

pacific paint said:


> A new SW product is coming to Lowes. We are removing products now to make room.
> Valspar is the hardest hit. All that they told us is that it will be our most expensive paint line.


Aha! Something is afoot! I knew it! Maybe Cashmere at $10 a gallon less then painting contractors have been paying for it? Just like the Ovation/Superpaint BS?


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

@PACman Cashmere sgould be stocked up to the roof it is that popular. I thought Repaint Florida was talking about the HGTV which virtually nobody pushes, sells or talks about. But you are correct I break my ass to get those products that retailers typically dont carry and supply (as long as I can) per request


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

ElTacoPaco said:


> @PACman Cashmere sgould be stocked up to the roof it is that popular. I thought Repaint Florida was talking about the HGTV which virtually nobody pushes, sells or talks about. But you are correct I break my ass to get those products that retailers typically dont carry and supply (as long as I can) per request


my basic price for pro mar 200, super paint & cashmere are only a $1.00 off each other

we never use 200 & if i offer the homeowner a choice of super paint vs cashmere 90% will choose cashmere

again SW pushes it but out of 20 stores maybe 3 stock enough of it

today alone i was in Titusville, Celebration, Winter Park & Windermere
if i can't drive to the closest SW and get what i need then i don't don't want to offer it to my customers, why would i want to drive by 3 SW to find the 1 that stocks it?

seriously why would i want to push something SW doesn't stock? I am 100% puzzled why they don't stock it, it sell to HO great but i thing we just have so many contractors that use 200

sure my rep says let them know to oder it but i have better thinngs to do them order stock for SW

if you stock it i'll buy it ... but meanwhile i've given up on it


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> my basic price for pro mar 200, super paint & cashmere are only a $1.00 off each other
> 
> we never use 200 & if i offer the homeowner a choice of super paint vs cashmere 90% will choose cashmere
> 
> ...


Give up on Sherwin-Williams, RPF. You'll be a happier man. :thumbsup:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> my basic price for pro mar 200, super paint & cashmere are only a $1.00 off each other
> 
> we never use 200 & if i offer the homeowner a choice of super paint vs cashmere 90% will choose cashmere
> 
> ...


I guess I'm such a low volume customer that SW always has enough Cashmere on hand for me. 

I was just wondering, what are your alternatives for Cashmere other than SuperPaint? BM Regal Select, or a PPG offering?


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

SemiproJohn said:


> I guess I'm such a low volume customer that SW always has enough Cashmere on hand for me.
> 
> I was just wondering, what are your alternatives for Cashmere other than SuperPaint? BM Regal Select, or a PPG offering?


I would Say BM Ben and PPG silken touch


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

PACman said:


> Aha! Something is afoot! I knew it! Maybe Cashmere at $10 a gallon less then painting contractors have been paying for it? Just like the Ovation/Superpaint BS?


 Well the new product at Lowes is SW Inifinity HGTV home. All US stores should have it in place Feb. 28th It's not cheap. Also Lowes will have Cabot stain back in the store also. Lowes is doing a complete revamp of the paint Department. also dropping the lower grade interior paint and adding a professional stain line To the top 100 stain sellers nation wide, my store is in the top 100 so we will receive it Feb. 1st.

I know you despise SW and Lowes just keeping you informed. :thumbsup:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

pacific paint said:


> Well the new product at Lowes is SW Inifinity HGTV home. All US stores should have it in place Feb. 28th It's not cheap. Also Lowes will have Cabot stain back in the store also. Lowes is doing a complete revamp of the paint Department. also dropping the lower grade interior paint and adding a professional stain line To the top 100 stain sellers nation wide, my store is in the top 100 so we will receive it Feb. 1st.
> 
> I know you despise SW and Lowes just keeping you informed. :thumbsup:


Are you supposed to be spilling the beans like this? I hope you aren't going to get into any trouble!


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

PACman said:


> Are you supposed to be spilling the beans like this? I hope you aren't going to get into any trouble!


 Thanks but it has been told company wide. If I lost my job at Lowes I would have a party :thumbup: I'm not real happy there and my wife wont let me quit.
Lowes is a good company it's just hard to work for a bunch of managers that are clueless. We have some good products but if you don't train people 
we will get the same results. People sell paint , not TV ads , shows Etc. or anyone in management, Buyers or corporate people.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

pacific paint said:


> Thanks but it has been told company wide. If I lost my job at Lowes I would have a party :thumbup: I'm not real happy there and my wife wont let me quit.
> Lowes is a good company it's just hard to work for a bunch of managers that are clueless. We have some good products but if you don't train people
> we will get the same results. People sell paint , not TV ads , shows Etc. or anyone in management, Buyers or corporate people.


names?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm telling everyone- this pretty much signals the beginning of the end of Valspar as a separate entity! Within ten years they will be owned by SW. That's exactly how SW has grown almost since day one, through taking over competitive companies that lose market share after SW starts moving in. It's happened several hundred times since they started in reality. it's actually a conglomeration of hundreds of paint companies that have been run into bankruptcy and the bought by SW.

That's all fine and dandy until they become a monopoly, then they will be forced to split up. They have already gotten close to that point with the Comex purchase, and the only thing that saved them then was PPG buying the north american portion of Akzo-Nobel. But the closer it gets to a two company industry, the closer to the point when the government steps in. And the more product quality suffers as there are fewer and fewer competitive paint brands.

This may not effect any of us now but it certainly will in the not so distant future. Paint quality will tank in the next twenty years i guarantee!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank God for lots of BM stores here. Super Spec dries much quicker , less odor and price point is better. I've had issues with SW over all kinds of paint being in stock.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Thank God for lots of BM stores here. Super Spec dries much quicker , less odor and price point is better. I've had issues with SW over all kinds of paint being in stock.


Ben moore is the wildcard in my long term scenario. Being part of the Berkshire Hathaway conglomerate creates a fairly large group of potential customers that are actually owned by the same company. There are quite a few industrial and petroleum related businesses within that group that would buy quite a lot of paint, thus giving BM a captive market which will help then stay as they are for quite some time. That's why I think it is a forgone conclusion that for me to stay in business I will be best served to lock in the local BM dealership before too long, either as a BM dealer or a Coronado dealer.

And Superspec is a perfect example of another one of my thought processes. In almost every side by side controlled test done by BM and myself it out performs Promar 200. Yet every time a painter has tried it they say it sucks. I wish I knew why, and I am quite sure BM would also. Is price and availability the true reason painters don't prefer it? Or are they just that enamored with SW?


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

PACman said:


> Ben moore is the wildcard in my long term scenario. Being part of the Berkshire Hathaway conglomerate creates a fairly large group of potential customers that are actually owned by the same company. There are quite a few industrial and petroleum related businesses within that group that would buy quite a lot of paint, thus giving BM a captive market which will help then stay as they are for quite some time. That's why I think it is a forgone conclusion that for me to stay in business I will be best served to lock in the local BM dealership before too long, either as a BM dealer or a Coronado dealer.
> 
> And Superspec is a perfect example of another one of my thought processes. In almost every side by side controlled test done by BM and myself it out performs Promar 200. Yet every time a painter has tried it they say it sucks. I wish I knew why, and I am quite sure BM would also. Is price and availability the true reason painters don't prefer it? Or are they just that enamored with SW?


PACman
In my opinion it not the product or price 

The same reason reason we eat 1 billion McBugers a year
Location & advertisement

With a SW on every corner it easy for the painter, with SW advertisement the homeowner is brainwashed

i am amazed when giving a bid the HO insist on SW, now they don't care about what product as long as it's SW

i am even more amazed at painters that think SW is the best then use promar 200

basically the painter just wants the job & doesn't learn about the best product
they just want to paint & get paid ... sad but true here at least

But at the same time they can't understand why they are going broke

Pretty simple .... upgrade your customer

my prices with BM / PPG / SW are pretty in line

so why not use the best product for the job .... again Location & advertisement 

in Fl everyone know SW, hell they pass 4-5 every week, not so much with BM / PPG


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

PACman said:


> Ben moore is the wildcard in my long term scenario. Being part of the Berkshire Hathaway conglomerate creates a fairly large group of potential customers that are actually owned by the same company. There are quite a few industrial and petroleum related businesses within that group that would buy quite a lot of paint, thus giving BM a captive market which will help then stay as they are for quite some time. That's why I think it is a forgone conclusion that for me to stay in business I will be best served to lock in the local BM dealership before too long, either as a BM dealer or a Coronado dealer.
> 
> And Superspec is a perfect example of another one of my thought processes. In almost every side by side controlled test done by BM and myself it out performs Promar 200. Yet every time a painter has tried it they say it sucks. I wish I knew why, and I am quite sure BM would also. Is price and availability the true reason painters don't prefer it? Or are they just that enamored with SW?


It's a very very very popular paint here and although I've only been brushin, rolling and sparayong since 1972, Super Spec is a workhorse and my choice over 200 or Cashmere etc. it drys much faster , re-coats much easier , lays out, and can't beat the gen-x colorants . That's just my opinion but as my friend RPF says location location and marketing lay huge part in sales.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

We are talking about Ultra Spec, right? I haven't seen the old Super Spec (other than DTM) in a BM store for a few years. Especially not with Gennex tints.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> We are talking about Ultra Spec, right? I haven't seen the old Super Spec (other than DTM) in a BM store for a few years. Especially not with Gennex tints.


Yes I'm old I say old things I meant the ultra


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I never had much love for the old super spec. My experience with the newer BM products are very limited, my old BM dealer refused to buy the gennex tinting machine so I was stuck with all the older lines which BM destroyed towards the end. 

I've used regal select only a couple times since moving down to SC and maybe it was the colors but I wasn't all that impressed, it seemed to splatter an awful lot. That said I only used it in flat (that's the look the customer wanted) I'd like to get my hands on some satin and give it another try. :yes:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> PACman
> In my opinion it not the product or price
> 
> The same reason reason we eat 1 billion McBugers a year
> ...



In my area there are several SW stores but you really have to hunt and usually drive a ways to find a BM or PPG/Porter store.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I never had much love for the old super spec. My experience with the newer BM products are very limited, my old BM dealer refused to buy the gennex tinting machine so I was stuck with all the older lines which BM destroyed towards the end.
> 
> I've used regal select only a couple times since moving down to SC and maybe it was the colors but I wasn't all that impressed, it seemed to splatter an awful lot. That said I only used it in flat (that's the look the customer wanted) I'd like to get my hands on some satin and give it another try. :yes:
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


I used the old Superspec exactly once. Customer bought a fiver from out of town on sale. Not the worst paint I've ever used, but it was close. Stuff was like coloured water.

Regal on the other hand, I'd use all day long. I actually prefer it over Aura. Doesn't play as many games on you.


----------

